# Army figures at Walmart



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Found some 1/32nd army figures at Walmart on sale







. Thought they would look good on my Transportation Corps Tank car(I was in the TC). Just need to trim off the brass pieces that I used to attach them to the car.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice.. What did they set you back?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

$3.00, were originally $5, I think.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like the right size. I got a bunch of Army guys I got from Rocky with some tanks. I will have to see how they match up to my carsl. I was hoping to build a military proving grounds on my layout. Mabye even a traget range.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Atomic test site maybe?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 01/09/2009 10:40 AM
Atomic test site maybe?



Pre or Post detonation???

Just remember to put a guy in a fedora with a bullwhip stepping out of an old refrigerator somewhere in the scene.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 01/09/2009 10:52 AM
Posted By Jerry Barnes on 01/09/2009 10:40 AM
Atomic test site maybe?



Pre or Post detonation???

Just remember to put a guy in a fedora with a bullwhip stepping out of an old refrigerator somewhere in the scene. 





Pre AND Post... animate it!







A "Test" every time the train leaves the area.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 01/09/2009 10:40 AM
Atomic test site maybe?

No that's what it looks like now. I am trying to clean up the image some what.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I found some 'Indiana Jones' figures at Wally World in the sale rack-2 for $5 I think, a little large, but at a distance...... They have movable arms, heads, hands, and very good detail. I'm curious though, for you experienced guys, why aren't there any really detailed figures in G scale? I've looked at figures on eBay, they want $5 shipping and $5 for a figure that, INHO, looks cartoonish, at best. Actually, as a long time RC airplane guy, the same has been true for supposedly 'scale' pilots. They want a small fortune for junk! I basically build aircraft in 1/6th to 1/8th scale and buy the action figures, like Dragon, off eBay for less than $10...incredible detai, movable limbs, etc.l! Am I missing something here? Maybe there's some source for reasonably priced, detailed, stuff I just haven't found. I am, after all, new in this Largescale arena!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a couple of these: http://www.slmonline.com/shoppingcart/store.cgi?action=catalognew.htm&uid=185752 
John has some good ones, but does not have a web site, I don't think.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides figures you can find some neat heavy equipment to use as flat car loads. I bought a Cat front end loader today for $10. Later RJD


----------

